# 5 years...



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

I've been robinhood safe, hmmpf...

The streak continues....:lol: I have a jar full of busted nocks


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Funny, I don't have to worry about many busted nocks, and no robin hoods....Guess that means I'm better at this than you are......right?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeah you do alright Corey. The other Corey told his brother Travis it takes skill to stack the arrows a 1/4" to the left & right! You going to the mother?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*did the same last night .....*

in the basement, busted the nock off, the point and insert flew out and put a nice dent in the new freezer :embara:

how am I gonna splain this to the Mrs.


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

It happened to me twice & I should have kept the knocks!!!! The arrows look lke they were cracked at the ends as well, so into the garbage can they went! Of course, being a bit of a cheapie, I started to shoot 3 spot!

Pinto... you're on your own....


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

pintojk said:


> in the basement, busted the nock off, the point and insert flew out and put a nice dent in the new freezer :embara:
> 
> how am I gonna splain this to the Mrs.


Dent? What dent? I don't see a dent.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

My favorite broken knock was the one that hit the bell on the wall when I was in high school.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Nah Russ, I probably ain't going to the Mother, and probably not nationals either. I am going to need addiction therapy though, 'cause I really want to go to both!!!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Hard Nocks said:


> Nah Russ, I probably ain't going to the Mother, and probably not nationals either. I am going to need addiction therapy though, 'cause I really want to go to both!!!!


Ya gotta feed the addiction!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

pintojk said:


> in the basement, busted the nock off, the point and insert flew out and put a nice dent in the new freezer :embara:
> 
> how am I gonna splain this to the Mrs.


get a little bit of putty and smooth it over ... little touch up paint ... no problemo .... or do what i do .... find a sticker,decal or magnet over it to hide it ...when its discovered ..."oh hell honey thats been there fer years" ....or if its relitivly new ... "Damn warehouse morons" ..... I Have been known to blame alot on the Brick warehouse staff

Russ ... aint Unibushings and Gs great ... the saved my arras a few times this weekend


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

pintojk said:


> in the basement, busted the nock off, the point and insert flew out and put a nice dent in the new freezer :embara:
> 
> how am I gonna splain this to the Mrs.


 Glad I'm not you.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

yup uni's sure save a lot of arrows. Wrecked a couple of uni's last summer when I could actually shoot any distance. I've also gotten 2 robin's with these though, but it's been quite a while. My form is still not what it was.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

pintojk said:


> in the basement, busted the nock off, the point and insert flew out and put a nice dent in the new freezer :embara:
> 
> how am I gonna splain this to the Mrs.


speed holes!!!


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Things I've shot by accident..........

1 - Lawnmower in my Dads Shed

1 - Old folks home behind my previous residence

1 - Kitchen Sink

1 - Bathroom mirror

1 - Fridge

and many robin hoods...........


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I got you all beat, how about a

1976 vintage metal flake candy apple red hand buffed 10 layers of clear coat

CORVETTE STINGRAY, my butt still hurts when I remember it


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*bwahahahahahahahahahha .....*



Sean McKenty said:


> I think I got you all beat, how about a
> 
> 1976 vintage metal flake candy apple red hand buffed 10 layers of clear coat
> 
> CORVETTE STINGRAY, my butt still hurts when I remember it



thanks for making me feel better Sean :wink:


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Sean McKenty said:


> I think I got you all beat, how about a
> 
> 1976 vintage metal flake candy apple red hand buffed 10 layers of clear coat
> 
> CORVETTE STINGRAY, my butt still hurts when I remember it




The whole reason I don't shoot anywhere near my vette. I can't afford to keep fixing it as is.:tongue:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

well, I remember shooting through a basement window from the inside, and later hitting the motor on the oil furnace causing it to fail...dad wasn't happy ...ouch!


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

pintojk said:


> in the basement, busted the nock off, the point and insert flew out and put a nice dent in the new freezer :embara:
> 
> how am I gonna splain this to the Mrs.



Just say it's a cool new european design.. lol, either that or say it must've come that way and you hadn't noticed it..


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Sean McKenty said:


> I think I got you all beat, how about a
> 
> 1976 vintage metal flake candy apple red hand buffed 10 layers of clear coat
> 
> CORVETTE STINGRAY, my butt still hurts when I remember it



OUCH! I'll tell you what though.. Whenever you decide to practice, you can drive it over and leave it with me.. that way it'll be safe... yes.. safe.. mwa ha ha! :wink:


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Russ, now it looks like I will be coming to the Mother! Whoo hoo! See ya there!:jam:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Didn't I read Dietmar put one in the car a few years ago or was it a tire?

Cheers,


----------

